# Had rough biopsy experience. Cont. pain, parathyroid adenoma ?'s



## ColoradoRN (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello all!

I had a thyroid biopsy on Wed., for a 1.3 cm nodule that was found 2 weeks ago. My doc said he had never seen anything like it (first clue to run?) I've had biopsy's before and never experienced pain with them. This was done in his office. He did several passes, it was pretty uncomfortable, and sent me on my way.

I've had bruising on my neck and some pain, but woke up this morning with pretty moderate pain on the left side of my neck, jaw and up to my left ear. Also pain with swallowing. No breathing difficulties. And can't turn my head too far to the left.

I called to inquire if this was normal and he called back to tell me that since the nodule (poss parathyroid adenoma) was at the back of my thyroid, he had to go deep and pass the needle through my sternocleidomastoid muscle. I'm a little upset that after the biopsy he didn't tell me he had to do this or to expect more pain. I've about lost all faith in this guy.

Anyone have similar experiences? Is this consistent with average biopsy? Appreciate any advice! 
Stacy


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi,

My biopsy for my 1.9 cm nodule was uncomfortable afterwards too, but it was done under a sonogram. It it's done correctly, I don't believe it should hurt. I started coughing and it hurt and they asked me why I was coughing. I'm like um you are pressing on it.

Is he an ENT or an ENDO?

Tracy


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think, in addition to where the nodule is, it depends on how inflamed and irritated your thyroid is.

I had virtually no pain during the procedure, but I was sore and stiff that night and the following day. If you thyroid is cranky, it's entirely possible that you'll have pain. Have you been taking advil or a similar anti-inflammatory? If not, do so. Also, ice, ice, ice.


----------



## ColoradoRN (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for responding.

I've been taking Tylenol and doing the ice thing. Avoiding NSAIDs for the associated bleeding risk. My doc is an endo. The last biopsy I had was done by an ENT in a hospital setting. Perhaps the difference is experience? The entire experience was very uncomfortable. My pain is mostly in my left ear/neck area.

I was not anticipating this that's for sure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board! I am so sorry for your experience but it does sound like access was difficult. Hopefully the ice will help. That is probably the best thing to do.

When will you know your results? Will you let us know?

Hugs,


----------



## ColoradoRN (Mar 11, 2014)

Of course I'll post my results when I get them. I'm concerned if it turns out to be a parathyroid adenoma as the info by the specialists at parathyroid.com warn against doing biopsies on the gland.

My doctor ended up calling in pain meds for me. He said if I continue to have pain on Monday, he'll order CT to make sure he didn't cause damage to that muscle. Boy, that's all I need 

Good news: haven't thought about Graves' disease at all today  
Happy Weekend all! 
Stacy


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Had my biopsy yesterday. Just a little tender today. Not bad


----------



## ColoradoRN (Mar 11, 2014)

Just wanted to update. Initial results show that my "nodule" is really a Parathyroid Adenoma. My neck is feeling better, range of motion has returned. Just have some residual tingling on left side of face that will hopefully go away

I'm searching now for a surgeon in the Dallas area that has some experience in removal. And also crossing fingers that removing it will take away some of my symptoms that I've been blaming on Graves. A girl can hope right? Lol

Stacy


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do they remove just the parathyroid or will they have to remove the whole lobe? I am having a partial thyroidectomy (2.5cm nodule) on Wednesday. Best of luck to you and keep us posted


----------

